# New Hunting Boots (need some advice)



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, so I'm looking at getting some new hunting boots. The last pair I have used over the past 8 years has been a pair of Vasque(hiking boots) with the vibram soles and they have been great but probably won't cut it after this year (man I've put a lot of miles on those boots). I'd like to get a pair of insulated boots that I could use from September through the cold months and I've kind of narrowed my choices down to the following:
[attachment=0:2r8gdbti]Boots.jpg[/attachment:2r8gdbti]

Anyone use any of these boots. Obviously the Whitetail Extreme's are fairly attractive (due to price alone), but don't want to make my decision on account of me being too frugile. I kind of think 400 would be enough and the 600 gram is the one on sale. Would this be too much for those september hunts?

What is Cabelas' current warranty on their boots (Lifetime/etc)? If it is a good warranty that would play into my choice as well. Let me know if I'm missing a boot or brand that would be in the same general price range.
Thanks!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the Cabela's Speed Hunter III boot, uninsulated. I thought I might regret the no insulation, but I wore them on my Nov. late elk hunt and didn't have a problem. In my opinion a good pair of socks is better than a boot that is insulated. 

Don't know too much about the warranty, I haven't had a problem with mine for the last 3 years.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh man the Whitetail Extremes are awesome boots! I love mine I use them from August till April hunting and hiking. The 600 gr of insulation are perfect. Plus Cabelas is awesome for honoring their warranty. I had to take a pair back because the toe ripped open and they exchanged them no questions asked.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh forgot to mention they are the most comfortable boot right out of the box I have ever owned. I have had Danners and Rockys and these boots IMO are better.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Danner pronghorns!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Oh man the Whitetail Extremes are awesome boots! I love mine I use them from August till April hunting and hiking. The 600 gr of insulation are perfect. Plus Cabelas is awesome for honoring their warranty. I had to take a pair back because the toe ripped open and they exchanged them no questions asked.


I had the exact same experience with my whitetail extremes, traded in other ones that begun leaking of a different model and love these. They aren't too hot in August and do great ice fishing too. Warranty is lifetime on Cabelas brand boots and clothes. I ahve noticed that the tread is wearing a little as it is a hair soft, but no complaints here at all.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

I have had a pair of the older pronghorns for about 6 years. I do not get out as much as I would like but I have put quit a few miles on them and they are holding together. The tread is finally wearing down but the seams are still holding and they do not have any leeks. I prefer the uninsulated boots. I have been out on January chukar hunts and my pronghorns with wool socks have always done the job.


----------



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

While I don't have that exact boot. I would suggest looking at Cabelas MEINDL line. I have the MEINDL denali and will never ever buy a different boot. The lightweight hunter that you have listed definately has my attention. Meindl boots are what all of the lion hunters i know wear... Thats saying something.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi i know they arent on your list but i would recomend a pair of magnum boots they are used by the military and law enforcment worldwide i was introduced to them when i was joining the military when i was 16 they need brakeing in but they sure last my pair is still strong and they get used all year they are a little heavy but i like that in a boot they are worth considering in my opinion they not badly priced either


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

You will never go wrong with Danner. American made, durable, and comfortable. Of the choices you have they would be my go to boot.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I went with the Cabelas Whitetail Extreme 600 gram. I used them on the Rifle hunt over 3 days and they are very comfortable.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Meindl


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

One word KENTREK!


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

i say other than durability reviews, skip opinions and go try all of them on.......i personally have foot issues with how the heel fits on many boots, i was willing to do anything to find a boot that worked for me. i tried on kenetrek's thinking with as expensive as they are they will fit me good...nope not a chance it was a horrible experience for me....i bought and returned 3 pairs of boots from cabelas...this year i went there and tried every pair of boot on before deciding on one, the ONLY one that felt comfortable and it worked great...now maybe you don't have that trouble, but i really dont think anyone can recommend a boot for someone else other than tell you it has good durability or waterproof or whatever...but the most important part is how it fits YOU, so my vote is go try those four on and go with what works, if none of them do, dont take a chance, you'll regret it later


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I have had every one but the whitetail extreme. If you do a lot of walking the pronghorn boot are probably not what you want. I found that the soles are thin and you can feel rocks if you step on them. They also wear out rather quick. I love my Meindls.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Meindl


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Lowa


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

You might want to look into Asolos. I ve heard some great things about them. I still think it comes down to personal preference.


----------

